# BOI Tracker Back?



## MichaelT (27 Nov 2017)

Apologies as I'm new to the forum and have been trawling through a lot of the information and great work done by many.

My story is that I was on a tracker with BOI and fixed for 3 years in September 2006 when rates were going up. My documentation referenced returning to variable rate at end of the 3 years but to be honest I didn't look at in much detail at the time. I was never given any documentation etc in terms of losing tracker, implications etc

Chased this with bank in 09 and subsequent to that with no joy obviously. When CB review started I contacted them again outlining why I believed I should have returned to tracker. I have chased up a number of times with standard holding replies.

From general feeling on here, am I likely to be included in the 6000 recent mysteriously located accounts?


----------



## Tracker bird (30 Nov 2017)

Ring and ask what rate are you on now. All tracker rates seem to have been restored now


----------



## maunie (30 Nov 2017)

I've been told I've been impacted over the phone but have not been returned to tracker to date.


----------



## maunie (1 Dec 2017)

Just got letter from bank, going back on tracker rate of 1.25 from 3.1 which is what we are on effective immediately 
Now they are calculating what we are owed and will b back to us .. happy days


----------



## MichaelT (1 Dec 2017)

Thanks just got letter today and back on tracker so absolutely delighted. I assume the redress will cover periods in last 3 years where I fixed due to BOI pushing it with their cheaper fixed rates. Slight concern they would have the brass neck to try and say 'you fixed for those periods so doesn't count for overcharging purposes'


----------

